# IPhone 3g kann nicht synchronisiert werden



## EGJSoldier (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein ganz dickes Problem, mit dem ich schon seit tagen kämpfe. Mein Iphone 3g will nicht mehr, so wie ich will. Angefangen hat es damit, dass die Hometaste nicht funktioniert hat. Dann habe ich mein IPhone ein paar mal Wiederhergstellt und dann funktionierte die Hometaste wieder. Kaum war ein halber Tag vergangen, schon hat die Hometaste wieder ihren Geist aufgegeben. Als ich das ganze wieder Wiederherstellen wollte, bekam ich nur die Fehlermeldung: "Das IPhone mit dem Namen .... kann nicht synchronisiert werden. ITunes kann die Datei nicht finden.". Seitdem habe ich mein IPhone mindestens 10 Mal neu Wiederhergestellt, da passiert jedoch nichts. Nachdem die Fehlermeldung kommt, zeigt er mir nur noch einen Maximalspeicher von 4GB (Ich habe aber 8GB). Wenn ich mein IPhone jetzt einmal entferne und dann wieder dranklemme, steht in ITunes bei Kapazität n/v. Und die Hometaste funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Weiß jemand, woran das Problem liegt**** Ich habe keine Jailbreak o.Ä. drauf.

System: 4.1.2 
IPhone: 3g 8GB

Ich hoffe, mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
David


----------



## Parantatatam (26. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mit dem Problem mal in einen Apple Store oder zu einem Apple Premium Reseller Store gehen, da die da sicher mehr weiter wissen.


----------

